# Katies House, August 2014



## Dugie (Sep 1, 2014)

*My Visit to the derelict manor house 'aka' Katie's House*
After a failed visit to a different location which was cut short by what I call a 'WAH WAH' alarm we decided to try our luck at the amazing manor house that is 'Katie's House'.

From the first time I read a report on this place it was added to the very top of my *must see* list and to finally get around to visiting was a great feeling.

After we entered the building and opened the door I was in awe, my eyes were meet with wood panels, paintings, solid wood tables, a red phone box, pianos an organ and even more.... this place is awesome!

I have to say a big thanks to my guide for the day, you know who you are!

Ok, Time for some photos... 

Just a quick note to say that some of images do not even come close to showing this place in all its glory. One room was pitch dark and most of the others had very dim light, none the less I have done my best with the images and hope you like them.

So as I mentioned a little earlier when we opened the door we was in awe of the decor in the room, the following photo is the view I was greeted with.







As you can see the room is decked out with dark wood panelling and furniture that soaked up most of the light that managed to make it's way in through the dust covered window netting. Many paintings are hanging on the walls but unfortunately they and the walls are starting to show signs of damage from the damp.

Here is a closer shot of a few of the paintings. You can also see the damage from damp in this photo as well.






Connected to this room just through the door that you can see in the above photo is another room with a small dance floor and even more paintings. This room is only about half the size of the other room.






And again a closer shot of the paintings.






Now this place has been documented under another name other than Katie's House and that name is 'Wacky Tacky Manor', The reason for that is due to some of the lets say very crazy room decor... Give your eyes a rub as you are about to see some crazy colours!

Are you ready? Ok lets go.....

This room was in complete darkness so I had to light paint the room with my torch to get the following photo.






Crazy room right? Told you! One thing I did not do was check what was behind the doors. If I remember correctly from other images I have seen they may just be closets / store rooms.

So anyway as I said this whole place has some crazy decor, here is two more images from another colourful room.






And not to forget the ceiling!






There was lots of rooms in this location all with their own quirky designs and colour schemes but for me the ones I have shown you are the ones that are in better condition. I am in no way saying that the other rooms are not worth seeing they are but for this blog I have picked the better rooms. More images of this location will be added to my flickr account over time which can be found here, *https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157646630321078/*.

Now I have saved the best for last, well in my eyes anyway! The best part of this whole location for me had to be the main stairwell which is located in the centre of the building and connects you to the second floor rooms. The hallway was very compact and it did make it hard to try and get some good images. Luckily my fellow explorer had a 10-24mm wide angle lens with him that saved my day. Cheers for that mate.

This area was not as dark as some of the other areas on site but still could have been better. I just hope the images give you a feel of how awesome this stairway is.











The final image for this report is taken at the bottom of the stairs showing the piano and red phone box!






*More Images Available on Flickr*
The images above are just a small selection of the images I have edited. I will be adding lots more photos of Katie's House on my Flickr page which can be found here, *https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157646630321078/*.

*Final thoughts*
After seeing reports on this place I am so glad that I managed to visit. The place has definitely started to lose the pristine look due to water damage but this is only minor and if dealt with now could be stopped getting any worse very easily.

None the less this is an awesome location that has a unique feel to it.

Thanks for reading,

Dugie


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Sep 1, 2014)

What a truly awe-inspiring place! I'm thinking it was last used as an upmarket hotel? In any case great to see such a sumptiously appointed building feature on DP.... May the vandals/graphitti crew and theives be kept well clear of this place, thanks for sharing


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 1, 2014)

Brilliant, just brilliant, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dugie (Sep 1, 2014)

Paulytwotanks said:


> What a truly awe-inspiring place! I'm thinking it was last used as an upmarket hotel? In any case great to see such a sumptiously appointed building feature on DP.... May the vandals/graphitti crew and theives be kept well clear of this place, thanks for sharing



Totally agree with you on the vandals & thieves. I would hate to see this place stripped and destroyed.



UrbanX said:


> Brilliant, just brilliant, thanks for sharing!



Thanks mate really appreciated.

Dugie


----------



## brickworx (Sep 1, 2014)

oh man, i gotta see this place - what an amazing building. Thanks

Anyone feel like PM'ing me the location I'd be proper pleased!


----------



## cunningplan (Sep 1, 2014)

I saw these photos pop up on your flickr and was waiting for your report and I'm not disappointed 
Like UrbanX said "Brilliant"


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 1, 2014)

Brilliant photos there sir.i liked it in here.the blue room was fantastic.shame some of the upstairs rooms ain't so great..well done.


----------



## Dugie (Sep 1, 2014)

brickworx said:


> oh man, i gotta see this place - what an amazing building. Thanks
> 
> Anyone feel like PM'ing me the location I'd be proper pleased!



It is a great place.



cunningplan said:


> I saw these photos pop up on your flickr and was waiting for your report and I'm not disappointed
> Like UrbanX said "Brilliant"



Cheers mate, I just had to get this report ASAP as i absolutely loved this place and just had to write it up. Glad you like it 



Mikeymutt said:


> Brilliant photos there sir.i liked it in here.the blue room was fantastic.shame some of the upstairs rooms ain't so great..well done.



Thanks Mikey, Like you say the rooms up top are not the best but none the less very quirky 

Dugie


----------



## brickworx (Sep 1, 2014)

I just cant get over how beautiful it is....stunning....truly.


----------



## Dugie (Sep 1, 2014)

brickworx said:


> I just cant get over how beautiful it is....stunning....truly.



Nor me, I was gob smacked when we opened the door and I still am now 

Dugie


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 1, 2014)

Amazing and superb photgraphy thanks for sharing.


----------



## Onmyown (Sep 2, 2014)

Great explore fella, enjoyed your report and shots were fab as usual...


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 2, 2014)

Did the place proud chap, nicely done and despite the lack of light in some rooms, you did good at bringing it to life


----------



## Dugie (Sep 2, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> Amazing and superb photgraphy thanks for sharing.





Onmyown said:


> Great explore fella, enjoyed your report and shots were fab as usual...





mockingbird said:


> Did the place proud chap, nicely done and despite the lack of light in some rooms, you did good at bringing it to life



Thanks guys I really appreciate the comments. Glad you liked them.

Mockingbird, I really thought at one point I was not going to get any shots due to the light but luckily I got some. And i got many duff ones as well 

Cheers fellas, Dugie


----------



## forker67 (Sep 2, 2014)

Holy fuck!!!!....what an amazing place!!!!...great pics too.


----------



## Miz_Firestorm (Sep 2, 2014)

This place is one of my faves having been 3 times now. Great set hun. Was last used as a function/party venue according to the invoice book in there ;-)


----------



## RichardH (Sep 2, 2014)

:swoon:

That is just incredible, and you have captured it beautifully.

Is it too much to hope that it will be saved from utter destruction?


----------



## Dugie (Sep 2, 2014)

forker67 said:


> Holy fuck!!!!....what an amazing place!!!!...great pics too.



:biglaugh: Cheers mate !

Dugie


----------



## Dugie (Sep 2, 2014)

Miz_Firestorm said:


> This place is one of my faves having been 3 times now. Great set hun. Was last used as a function/party venue according to the invoice book in there ;-)



I would love to go again at some point as i was in a daze on this visit due to being amazed heh. Never noticed the book but that is probably for the same reason as just mentioned 



RichardH said:


> :swoon:
> 
> That is just incredible, and you have captured it beautifully.
> 
> Is it too much to hope that it will be saved from utter destruction?



Thanks Richard. I hope it gets saved, only time will tell.

Dugie


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 2, 2014)

Fantastic set of photos. All of them. It is a great place this and I'd love to go back. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 2, 2014)

Fantastic coverage of this top explore site, enjoyed looking and reading your report.

Did you know the portraits are haunted haha...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuAxgmfbyU8


----------



## Hank Moody (Sep 3, 2014)

Awesome shots Dugie, I love your style.


----------



## Dugie (Sep 3, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Fantastic set of photos. All of them. It is a great place this and I'd love to go back. Thanks for sharing



Thanks DJ really appreciate the comment. I would love to see this place again as I am sure i will have missed so much.



Mars Lander said:


> Fantastic coverage of this top explore site, enjoyed looking and reading your report.
> 
> Did you know the portraits are haunted haha...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuAxgmfbyU8



Cheers Mr Lander, I did see the video before I went which made me keep one beady on them 

Glad you liked my report. 



Hank Moody said:


> Awesome shots Dugie, I love your style.



Thanks Hank.

Dugie


----------

